# Arts Fest Birmingham



## miss direct (Sep 4, 2006)

Is anyone going to Arts Fest this weekend?

I have a friend coming to stay and we're hoping to catch loads of events. 

www.artsfest.org.uk


----------



## chio (Sep 4, 2006)

Didn't certain Urbanites used to use it as an excuse to get off their faces?


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 4, 2006)

Like we need an excuse?


----------



## aqua (Sep 4, 2006)

we used to have big meets for it for the last 3 but not this year 

Time for a change me thinks

I'll be pottering around a bit on Saturday but I'm a bit uninspired this year tbh


----------



## E.J. (Sep 4, 2006)

I've got nothing else better to do on Saturday. So i've got to come down to Brum for Artsfest 2006, for the "planned" piss up excuse!  I'll be around in the City Centre ar around 3 or 4pm.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd love to go but I'm working all weekend in London 

Tis a shame, it'll be the first one I've not been to in years - Bhangrafest on the friday night looks good as well


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> Didn't certain Urbanites used to use it as an excuse to get off their faces?



That's putting it mildly


----------



## aqua (Sep 11, 2006)

so who went then? what was it like? did you see anyone good?


----------



## longdog (Sep 11, 2006)

If they can remember it they haven't enjoyed it to the full.


----------

